
APIs Are Key to Industry Growth - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/06/19/apis-are-key-to-industry-growth/
======
surfingdino
I wonder if now's the time to think about what happens when an API provider
goes away. Since APIs are the DDLs of the web, it would a good idea to have
replacements. That's why I like OpenStack.

------
mikemoka
sinzone, is that you? =)

